# Best Current Manga



## paulatreides0 (Feb 15, 2010)

A battle of the mangas. Which is the best still being published at the moment. Top 5 lists. Let the debate as to what is the best manga begin!


----------



## Akatora (Feb 15, 2010)

You mean what is the strongest ongoing manga?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 15, 2010)

i'm partial to

1. One Piece
2. Bleach
3. Rosario Vampire
all the other manga i read are all ready over with.


----------



## Watchman (Feb 15, 2010)

Not really going to work. You might as well ask what the best novel of all time is - too many people will have too many different opinions.


----------



## Akatora (Feb 15, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Not really going to work. You might as well ask what the best novel of all time is - too many people will have too many different opinions.




true and it would belong in the manga board then


but if it is of the ongoing series which one is the strongest, there might be an option I think


----------



## Elite Ace (Feb 15, 2010)

Naruto


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

I agree with this .

There is already a thread like this in Floor 2 I believe.


----------



## Ulti (Feb 15, 2010)

i know for certain


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 15, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Not really going to work. You might as well ask what the best novel of all time is - too many people will have too many different opinions.



'Tis the whole point. Debate what is good and bad about each manga.



Platinum said:


> I agree with this .
> 
> There is already a thread like this in Floor 2 I believe.



I don't go to Floor 2 much.

And just in case, to adress anything, I'll stretch the limit up to anything that is still running or was doing so until 2 years ago.


----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 15, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> i'm partial to
> 
> 1. One Piece
> 2. Bleach
> ...



I didn't know you liked Rosario Vampire


----------



## Ulti (Feb 15, 2010)

Rosario Vampire


----------



## Sazabi24 (Feb 15, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> i'm partial to
> 
> 1. One Piece
> *2. Bleach
> ...


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 15, 2010)

if you want purely factual information, One Piece is the best selling manga ever. it reached #1 I think like a year ago or something like that.

Now I started reading hitman reborn recently, and honestly for me personally, it goes:

One Piece
Hitman Reborn
Love Junkies/My balls.

I only read naruto and bleach every week just because they are there.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 15, 2010)

No, I want completely bias opinions on what your favorites are so I can make a list

Just argue already.........


----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 15, 2010)

Rosario Vampire, it is kind of disappointing.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

Rosario Vampire? 

Explain that for me please.


----------



## Ulti (Feb 15, 2010)

my balls


----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 15, 2010)

Basically for the majority of the first part of the manga, Moka, the main character pulls an Aizen on everyone who comes up against her.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 15, 2010)

The second parts slightly better as it shifts to tsukune and moka becomes less aizeny as her sisters and stronger demons rape her bad. Still sucks though.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

Ultimecia said:


> my balls



A quality Manga but it can't compare to true masterpieces like kissxsis 


To be serious the most consistently good manga for me would be FMA.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 15, 2010)

JJBA holds my heart in it's hand, it has yet to toss it on the floor and stomp on it.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

zenieth said:


> JJBA holds my heart in it's hand, it has yet to toss it on the floor and stomp on it.



Another good choice.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 15, 2010)

ultimo nothing else need to be said i bet ya it can beat any manga you could come up with


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 15, 2010)

One Piece 
Gantz
Hxh
Beelzebub
Berserk


----------



## Sen (Feb 15, 2010)

Liar Game (Kind of like Death Note in some ways, not really action oriented but I love it)
One Piece (Pretty awesome, probably my favorite shounen atm)
Katekyo Hitman Reborn (Not many seem to love it but I've really enjoyed it since chapter 70)
Full Metal Alchemist (Enjoy it, haven't had any real rage moments)
Mirai Nikki (Kind of psycho in some ways but I love that)

Not sure this can really be fought out though since I think it's mostly based on opinion.  And if you go by sales, then OP, Naruto, or Bleach.


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 15, 2010)

thats right. I still need to start reading JJBA. so far I'm on chapter 97 for hitman reborn.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 15, 2010)

Liar Game
Lost+Brain
Mudazumo Naki Kaikaku


----------



## God (Feb 15, 2010)

Wrong section.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2010)

Thread belongs in the library, quite.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 15, 2010)

It was supposed to turn into a debate........but, it hasn't........


----------



## Gnome (Feb 15, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> It was supposed to turn into a debate........but, it hasn't........



That's because the word "Best" is subjective and anybody who argues that their opinion is fact will look like a complete dick.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> That's because the word "Best" is subjective and anybody who argues that their opinion is fact will look like a complete dick.



My opinion is fact .


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 15, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> That's because the word "Best" is subjective and anybody who argues that their opinion is fact will look like a complete dick.



Which is why you argue your opinion


----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 15, 2010)

zenieth said:


> The second parts slightly better as it shifts to tsukune and moka becomes less aizeny as her sisters and stronger demons rape her bad. Still sucks though.



Yeah, him and his Ghoul shit. Still, its mostly centered around vampires raping anything and everything.

And Inner Moka is just an interest killer.


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 15, 2010)

i cant say just one best manga,but JJBA its plain awesome and smart,gantz,battle angel aelita,FMA i say those because they are great manga and i been reading them up untill now


----------



## Momoka (Feb 15, 2010)

Best Manga... there's probably a thread like this, but oh why not? 

FMA, Naruto (though it's kind of wavering), Detective Conan (waaay too long though),

I heard that 20th Century Boys are really good.

There's tons more... I just can't remember. 


For the old ones, some of the classic Rumiko Takahashi works... and I forgot


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2010)

Momoka Blossoms Child said:


> Naruto


----------



## Teach (Feb 15, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> No, I want completely bias opinions on what your favorites are so I can make a list
> 
> Just argue already.........



Favourite=/=best.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

Chaosgod777 said:


> i cant say just one best manga,but JJBA its plain awesome and smart,*gantz*,battle angel aelita,FMA i say those because they are great manga and i been reading them up untill now



Gantz? Really?

Only series I ever dropped due to it sucking.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 15, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Gantz? Really?
> 
> Only series I ever dropped due to it sucking.


gantz is good what are you talking about have you been reading it lately


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2010)

It must be the shit since I've never read it.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> gantz is good what are you talking about have you been reading it lately



I dropped it at around chapter 250.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 15, 2010)

As others have said, no manga consistently brings the  and  the way FMA does, so for that alone it gets the nod for best current manga IMO.

Also, the fact that pretty much EVERY. SINGLE. CHARACTER. has had at least one awesome moment is another very important point. Hell, even Yoki, the scumbag comedy relief character has a moment of ownage.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 15, 2010)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure would like a fucking word.


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 15, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I dropped it at around chapter 250.



its still very promising,it have been pretty sucky lately on the sense of the plot,since its all confusing and poorly elaborated but you know how the author can swap things to make it exciting,thats why i mencioned it


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 15, 2010)

zenieth said:


> JoJo's Bizarre Adventure would like a fucking word.



Haven't read it. TBH I couldn't get into it due to the art. I've heard nothing but great things though.

Notice how i said that FMA gets the "nod," by which I mean it gets recommended/nominated, not that its the absolute best current manga.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2010)

Art gets better. Trust me. Not that it wasn't interesting enough the first time around.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 15, 2010)

suck my hairy knuckles :amazed


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 15, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> I didn't know you liked Rosario Vampire


i do. I read it whenever i go to Borders or Barnes and Nobles, cause i'm cheap liek that.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

How can you not like JJBA?

I mean unless you are a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or something.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Feb 15, 2010)

Must build shrine to worship part 2 Joseph Joestar...........






not really


----------



## Kurou (Feb 15, 2010)

Platinum said:


> My opinion is fact .


 then my word is law 



paulatreides0 said:


> Which is why you argue your opinion



nothing but shitstorms can come from arguing a touchy subject like this.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 15, 2010)

Might check it out again sometime. It's not that the art was bad, its just I have trouble tolerating older art when it comes to comics/manga.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 15, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> i'm partial to
> 
> 1. One Piece
> *2. Bleach
> ...


Boo.


Blackfeather Dragon said:


> gantz is good what are you talking about have you been reading it lately


Gantz was never good.



Also this belongs in Floor 2.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 15, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Boo.
> 
> .


 to each his/her own


----------



## Stroev (Feb 15, 2010)

JJBA 

I squeal when a new chapter is out.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 15, 2010)

I move for this thread to now be about why JJBA is such a excellent piece of art and literature.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 15, 2010)

I whole heartidly agree.

JoJo fans unite!


----------



## Teach (Feb 15, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> gantz is good what are you talking about have you been reading it lately



No           .


----------



## Sazabi24 (Feb 15, 2010)

Stroev said:


> I whole heartidly agree.
> 
> JoJo fans unite!



Joestar inspired thread derailment commence


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 15, 2010)

Xxxholic is the best manga I've been reading lately. Also One Piece definetley,other than that I haven't read much manga lately.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

Seriously Gantz is a terrible manga.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 15, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> to each his/her own



No, they're shit.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 15, 2010)

Where's Taleran's old sig with Jonathan vs.Tarkus?


----------



## zenieth (Feb 15, 2010)

veget0010 said:


> Xxxholic is the best manga I've been reading lately. Also One Piece definetley,other than that I haven't read much manga lately.





Joesph speaks nothing but truth.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 15, 2010)

Abigail said:


> No, they're shit.


If you say so.


----------



## Bilaal (Feb 15, 2010)

Steel Ball Run
One Piece
Hunter x Hunter
Vinland Saga
Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## Abigail (Feb 15, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> If you say so.



I do.

So do other people with good taste.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 15, 2010)

Abigail said:


> I do.
> 
> So do other people with good taste.


 Taste on an internet forum. serious business


----------



## Sazabi24 (Feb 15, 2010)

My favourite manga would have to be either FMA or JJBA (part 2 in particular)


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 15, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Joesph speaks nothing but truth.


Shame on you for not liking xxxholic


----------



## Magnificent (Feb 15, 2010)

This belongs in the library floor 2. Not that I'm telling you to move your thread over there, because there is already a "List your top 10 manga" thread.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 15, 2010)

Mihawk582 said:


> This belongs in the library floor 2. Not that I'm telling you to move your thread over there, because there is already a "List your top 10 manga" thread.



And dozens more threads like this with more popping up all the time.

Someone just trash this.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 15, 2010)

This is purely subjective so I'll go with FMA.


----------



## BAD BD (Feb 15, 2010)

1. Bleach
2. Naruto


----------



## neodragzero (Feb 16, 2010)

In no real order:

Full Metal Alchemist
Vagabond
Battle Angel Alita Last Order
Steel Ball Run
Hunter X Hunter


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 16, 2010)

Baki the Grappler and Ilkki Tousen


----------



## neodragzero (Feb 16, 2010)

Please tell that isn't the only martial arts manga you read? Garouden, Shamo, Vagabond, etc. are better than either one of them.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 16, 2010)

Depends on what you mean by "Best". 

Best sales: One Piece.
Best favorite: Naruto
Best Quality: FMA (from what i've read anyway.)


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 16, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Seriously Gantz is a terrible manga.



really you  have not read when they fought the nuraryhion and all the epic fight and tragedy,well i guess you say its terrible because nothing its explained and it abuses of the free violence and obscenity,but it has quaility at least i do like that


----------



## neodragzero (Feb 16, 2010)

How exactly does someone have Naruto as their favorite...in comparison to FMA of all manga? I don't even consider One Piece my favorite. I'm willing to admit that none of the shonen trinity is in the top 5 of manga I would keep no matter what.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 16, 2010)

My favorite ever is of course Dragon Ball. Anime however....


----------



## firework (Feb 16, 2010)

hmm, my on-going faves are

1 One Piece (99% people who say they dont like it/ hate it has never read it because they think the art is shit and the stroyline is bull. =/ and theyre the ones who flock to naruto and bleach every week -_-)
2 Liar Game (would be #1 if it came out more constantly i think...maybe but 2 at the least)
3 Fairy Tale (kind of cheesy at times, but still good chars, decent story, fanservice is good too), also the writer has good work ethic, best of any shonen author ive seen. weekly chaps +bonus chaps, but the story and chars can barely compete with OP
4 HxH (not that good right, kind of shitty, hate the new narration, it needs to be animated to be better imo, but still an old fave with good potential)
5 Detective Conan (kind of dragging on too long, and the mysterys arent always fair to the viewers, but still a good manga)

bleach was the only manga that i dropped in their 100-200s because of how shitty it became. It was around Inoue's capture and Ichigo and crew entered soul society. big flashy move and 3 line dialogues does not a good manga make.

Naruto is slightly better than Bleach but only just barely. Ever since the Uchiha retcon, the story has been garbage and kishi doesnt even care about it anymore. Planning one arc at a time and shitting on your best chars isnt a wise move for a mangaka

Thank god for gOda, makes my life bareable


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 16, 2010)

Pretty much a seinen ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), aside from manly shounen like JJBA and HnK


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 16, 2010)

since I am currently up to date on hitman reborn, it remains:

1. OP/Toriko ( both are awesome).
2. KHR
3. My Balls/Love Junkies


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2010)

Best currently running manga has to be _Bastard!!_

JJBA is nice but part 7 isn't really as good as my favorite parts.

Also One Piece and Negima.

Yes, Negima. Don't agree? Fuck off


----------



## Platinum (Feb 16, 2010)

KHR has been a bore for the past year.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Feb 16, 2010)

Best running current manga for me in my opinon is One Piece, Bastard!!, and The Guyver (Their still making new chapters).


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 16, 2010)

None of you know anything, The Legend of Koizumi FTW!
AMEN!


----------



## RikodouGai (Feb 16, 2010)

Burning Hell is a pretty good manga. It's only 4 chapters in but looks promising.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 16, 2010)

Burning Hell is made of sweetness and kickass.


----------



## RikodouGai (Feb 16, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Burning Hell is made of sweetness and kickass.


Indeed. Juu and Han are just


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 16, 2010)

Daddy Bush would beg to differ:
AMEN!
AMEN!

Mahjong=God Level


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Feb 16, 2010)

NGE is another good current manga since the latest chapters are pretty awesome though like Geno having his own AT field now.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> NGE is another good current manga since the latest chapters are pretty awesome though like Geno having his own AT field now.



I've yet to read NGE. How many chapters as of yet?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Feb 16, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> I've yet to read NGE. How many chapters as of yet?



I think they are at Chapter 84 right now in Japan. It's seems like they are re-telling the story for EoE now. The 12th vol. will be released on April 3rd this year.


----------



## biar (Feb 16, 2010)

Well the only Shounen that I'm reading is Naruto, since it's the better of the 3 (others being Bleach and one piece, dont' have time to follow up a 500+ chapter manga)

The other mangas that I read are non-shounen
-Kami no Shizuku (about wine)
-LIAR Game (similar to Death Note, trivia type manga)


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 16, 2010)

biar said:


> Well the only Shounen that I'm reading is Naruto, *since it's the better of the 3* (others being Bleach and one piece, dont' have time to follow up a 500+ chapter manga)
> 
> The other mangas that I read are non-shounen
> -Kami no Shizuku (about wine)
> -LIAR Game (similar to Death Note, trivia type manga)



I sense a shitstorm approaching. 

Or at least some lols.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 17, 2010)

FMA=JJBA>>>>>>THE REST.


----------



## Ulti (Feb 17, 2010)

biar said:


> Well the only Shounen that I'm reading is Naruto, since it's the better of the 3 (others being Bleach and one piece, dont' have time to follow up a 500+ chapter manga)


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 17, 2010)

In terms of personal preference:

1) Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro
2) Franken Fran
3) Bastard!!
4) My Balls
5) Angel Heart (not the movie, the sequel of City Hunter, fools :ho )


----------



## randomsurfer (Feb 17, 2010)

1.One Piece
2.Psyren
3.Claymore
4.Naruto
5.Bleach


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 17, 2010)

This thread needs more Space Nazis


----------



## Sazabi24 (Feb 17, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> FMA=JJBA>>>>>>THE REST.



Agreed


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 17, 2010)

You guys need to branch out more. Read Wolf Guy, now.


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 17, 2010)

_Tales to Astonish 
[*]Tales of Suspense 
[*]Journey into mystery
[*]Strange Tales
_


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm surprised people here are putting stuff like Naruto on their list and leaving out things like Monster. And Death Note was a good thriller too.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 17, 2010)

Journey into Mystery is a comic


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 17, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> You guys need to branch out more. Read Wolf Guy, now.



read that shit its good ,no regret


----------



## Eternal Pein (Feb 17, 2010)

As of this moment
1-Naruto
2-D Gray-man
3-Bleach
4-Monster
dont have a 5 right now and some i started even though they may have finished


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2010)

Death note sucked because light was a straight up border line asshole of aizen levels. Monster was excellent though.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 17, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Death note sucked because light was a straight up border line asshole of aizen levels. Monster was excellent though.



But that's what made him an awesome protagonist. He was one magnificent bastard!


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2010)

I'll admit he was a bastard, magnificent though.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 17, 2010)

Hollowed Shinigami said:


> As of this moment
> 1-Naruto
> 2-D Gray-man
> 3-Bleach
> ...



Naruto and Bleach, really.


----------



## Rashou (Feb 17, 2010)

1. Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro
2. Detective Conan
3. Bloody Monday (+ Season 2)
4. Liar Game
5. Bartender 

My fifth spot is likely to change pretty fast though, and Guyver is up there, but it's not updated enough.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 18, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Naruto and Bleach, really.



he 

....

he put _Monster_

below Gayruto, Blech and D.Gay-Man

Monster, that is on its worst day worth more than twenty million of those three shitpiles put together

fucking negged :kickhopper:



noobthemusical said:


> FMA=JJBA>>>>>>THE REST.



Vagabond, REAL, Vinland Saga etc. are still ongoing so no.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 18, 2010)

you...I..._how_ do you put Naruto and Bleach above Monster? Are you allergic to good manga?


----------



## Twinsen (Feb 18, 2010)

No one has mentioned Berserk yet. I am disappoint


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 18, 2010)

I caught up on Berserk once and really enjoyed it.

I then forgot I'd be reading it for a few months, came back half a year later, read two more chapters and yeah, that's continued since then.

Hard to vote for something that's, thanks to a shitty schedule, forgettable.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 18, 2010)

Berserk was good for a while. BAA beats it though.


----------



## Twinsen (Feb 18, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> I caught up on Berserk once and really enjoyed it.
> 
> I then forgot I'd be reading it for a few months, came back half a year later, read two more chapters and yeah, that's continued since then.
> 
> Hard to vote for something that's, thanks to a shitty schedule, forgettable.



Yeah it's a shame, same thing with HxH. Both good mangas but get like 5-10 chapters a year if even that.


----------



## Watchman (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm going to have to add Legend of Koizumi to this list. I didn't think I'd like it, but it truly is a fantastic manga.


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 18, 2010)

- Berserk
- Vinland Saga
- Full Metal Alchemist
- One Piece
- Claymore


*Spoiler*: __ 



- Vagabond
- The Breaker


----------



## death1217 (Feb 18, 2010)

hmm lets see 
1.one piece
2.FMA
3.DGM
4.wolf guy wolfen crest 
5.rosario vampire 
there are lots more though 
but even though i don't like them i still read naruto and bleach (i don't really know why kinda like an addiction or something i can't seem to just drop it  )


----------



## hammer (Feb 18, 2010)

liar game


----------



## randomsurfer (Feb 18, 2010)

I thought FMA ended a long time ago.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 18, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> you...I..._how_ do you put Naruto and Bleach above Monster? Are you allergic to good manga?


Apparently so.

So bad.


randomsurfer said:


> I thought FMA ended a long time ago.



Well you thought wrong.


----------



## Twinsen (Feb 18, 2010)

randomsurfer said:


> I thought FMA ended a long time ago.



The first anime (which derailed from the manga storyline) ended. But the manga and the new series that follows the manga FMA: Brotherhood are still ongoing.


----------



## Magnificent (Feb 18, 2010)

Why is this still in the OBD?


----------



## M?gas Strategos (Feb 18, 2010)

Full Metal Alchemist
Blade of the Immortal
Vagabond
Berserk
Gantz
Vinland Saga
Parasyte
Historie
Fap Note
Liar Game
The Breaker
Veritas
Holyland
All-rounder Meguru
One Piece
Toriko
Beelzebub


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 18, 2010)

zenieth said:


> I'll admit he was a bastard, magnificent though.


Yes he was. He was a bastard and he did so elegantly, backstabbing anyone he needed to and more. He has all the makings of a magnificent bastard.




Hollowed Shinigami said:


> As of this moment
> *1-Naruto
> 2-D Gray-man
> 3-Bleach*
> ...


What the fuck?! What the hell are you smoking?! How is one of the greatest mystery/crime/suspense/thriller mangas worse than Naruto, Bleach, and D.Grayman (D.Grayman being the best of the bunch and still sub par).

The worst chapter of Monster>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>^infinity=the best volumes of each of those three combined



Rashou said:


> 1. Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro
> 2. Detective Conan
> 3. Bloody Monday (+ Season 2)
> 4. *Liar Game*
> ...





Watchman said:


> I'm going to have to add *Legend of Koizumi* to this list. I didn't think I'd like it, but it truly is a fantastic manga.





hammer said:


> *liar game*





M?gas Strategos said:


> Full Metal Alchemist
> Blade of the Immortal
> Vagabond
> Berserk
> ...



It's working!!! -evil laugh-

But more of you bastards need to see The Legend of Koizumi


----------



## VJPholwanna (Feb 18, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Berserk was good for a while. BAA beats it though.



This man is right. BAA > everything. Except BECK. But Beck ended.


----------



## neodragzero (Feb 18, 2010)

VJPholwanna said:


> This man is right. BAA > everything. Except BECK. But Beck ended.



Nope, BAA is better.


----------



## Anasazi (Feb 18, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> FMA=JJBA>>>>>>THE REST.



Agreed, but I'd put FMA above the current JJBA (even though it just got hell of a lot better in recent chaptes) as I think that FMA has the most win per chapter of any current shonen.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Feb 18, 2010)

Twinsen said:


> No one has mentioned Berserk yet. I am disappoint



I feel the same for The Guyver series also. The new chapters with Guyver 4 is pretty awesome in my opinon.


----------



## Eternal Pein (Feb 18, 2010)

really idc what yall think, i dont read manga chapters that often im not even up to date with anything

for example im only on Pain vs Naruto in Naruto anyway 

im meen seriously if your gonna throw a little tantrum over what someone likes then you really need to get out more i think OP is shit and i dont neg people for liking it wow


----------



## RikodouGai (Feb 18, 2010)

I stopped reading FMA, but I'll pick it up again. 
As for a good manga Defense Devil is one.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 18, 2010)

RikodouGai said:


> I stopped reading FMA, but I'll pick it up again.
> As for a good manga Defense Devil is one.



Read more Hellsing 

Your Avy demands it



Hollowed Shinigami said:


> really idc what yall think, i dont read manga chapters that often im not even up to date with anything
> 
> for example im only on Pain vs Naruto in Naruto anyway
> 
> im meen seriously if your gonna throw a little tantrum over what someone likes then you really need to get out more i think OP is shit and i dont neg people for liking it wow


No, we don't actually care, it's just discerning that one could ever rank those attrocities over Monster which is a considered a master piece of its manga genre.


----------



## VJPholwanna (Feb 18, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I feel the same for The Guyver series also. The new chapters with Guyver 4 is pretty awesome in my opinon.



Where the hell are you reading Guyver?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 18, 2010)

Liar Game, Beezlebub, The Breaker and Doubt 

(Haven't read Monster, so I can't really rate it )


----------



## lambda (Feb 18, 2010)

To love-ru the best manga.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 18, 2010)

lambda said:


> To love-ru the best manga.



More like best piece of fiction.


----------



## lambda (Feb 18, 2010)

Best pantsu ever. Much better than real one.


----------



## God (Feb 18, 2010)

One Piece. It has a high amount of popularity and enough quality.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Feb 18, 2010)

VJPholwanna said:


> Where the hell are you reading Guyver?



I believe Mangafox has the first eight vol's up and that Japan-legend.com has the resest the last time I check.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 18, 2010)

lambda said:


> To love-ru the best manga.



No, that's obviously kissxsis.


----------



## God (Feb 18, 2010)

ChicoxPico takes this handily.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 18, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Why not? It's a great manga IMO, and the series started in 1986, and it's still going very well today. It's easily one of my favorite mangas and animes in my opinon.


He said "where".


----------



## zenieth (Feb 18, 2010)

If seed was a manga it'd obviously be a top contender.


----------



## VJPholwanna (Feb 18, 2010)

Stroev said:


> He said "where".



My hero


----------



## pikachuwei (Feb 18, 2010)

Gantz... its just too awesome

To Aru series too, but its not really a manga >.>


----------



## Platinum (Feb 18, 2010)

Cubey said:


> ChicoxPico takes this handily.



Wait is that the series anti like?


----------



## God (Feb 18, 2010)

Why yes it is.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 18, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Why yes it is.



Well it is a deep insight into the minds of Japanese boys .


----------



## God (Feb 18, 2010)

Anti has some rather odd tastes.


----------



## Extasee (Feb 18, 2010)

Hmm....

At the moment the best thing I've been reading is either Umineko no Naku Koro Ni or D. Grayman.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 18, 2010)

Zombie Puff said:


> Hmm....
> 
> At the moment the best thing I've been reading is either Umineko no Naku Koro Ni or *D. Grayman*.



W-wha-what is wrong with you people??


----------



## Platinum (Feb 18, 2010)

D. Gray-man is good. But it's nowhere near the best out there and the last few chapters have been boring.

But seriously how can so many people think Gantz is the best manga out there?


----------



## Extasee (Feb 18, 2010)

D. Grayman is currently one of the best that *I* am reading.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 18, 2010)

Zombie Puff said:


> D. Grayman is currently one of the best that *I* am reading.



Read Liar Game, Claymore, Legend of Koizumi, Lost+Brain, Death Note, FMA, and then get back to me


----------



## neodragzero (Feb 18, 2010)

Platinum said:


> But seriously how can so many people think Gantz is the best manga out there?


Who?


> D. Grayman is currently one of the best that I am reading.


Read other stuff.

Seriously, it's worth the time.


----------



## pikachuwei (Feb 18, 2010)

Platinum said:


> D. Gray-man is good. But it's nowhere near the best out there and the last few chapters have been boring.
> 
> But seriously how can so many people think Gantz is the best manga out there?



Coz shitloads of gore and nudity and other disturbing shit is awesome


----------



## Platinum (Feb 18, 2010)

pikachuwei said:


> Coz shitloads of gore and nudity and other disturbing shit is awesome



That's how you justify Gantz being the best manga out there?


----------



## zenieth (Feb 18, 2010)

You can find that in rape as well pikachuwei, doesn't make it the best type of sex.


----------



## God (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes it does.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Feb 18, 2010)

Stroev said:


> He said "where".



I can't believe I miss read that post  . Well I believe Japan-legend.com has all of the lastest chapters up.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 18, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Yes it does.



Cubey you probably have some first hand knowledge on the topic of rape don't you?


----------



## God (Feb 18, 2010)

Fuck you Platinum. Fuck you.

Which reminds me. I want my fucking $200, now.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 18, 2010)

One Piece
FMA
Wolf Guy
Vinland Saga

Just some of the top of my head.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 19, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Fuck you Platinum. Fuck you.
> 
> Which reminds me. I want my fucking $200, now.



We settled that issue already Cubes.



Champagne Supernova said:


> One Piece
> FMA
> Wolf Guy
> Vinland Saga
> ...



This guy has good taste.


----------



## Fei (Feb 19, 2010)

As far as Shonen goes, One Piece, Fairy Tail, FMA, HunterxHunter
are my favorites.

As for the other stuff, Berserk is phenomenal and still on-going, Monster is absolutely amazing, the Hellsing manga is alright.


----------



## God (Feb 19, 2010)

Nothing is settled Platinum


----------



## Platinum (Feb 19, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Nothing is settled Platinum



You went on that journey of personal discovery and yet still fell short remember?


----------



## God (Feb 19, 2010)

Not according to your mom 

Ok that one was ridiculously awesome. Give it up. Come on


----------



## zenieth (Feb 19, 2010)

I'll give it up once you stop doing it for your daddy cubey.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 19, 2010)

You are no Crimson Dragoon Cubes. 

Mom jokes are not your thing.


----------



## Twinsen (Feb 19, 2010)

Forgot to mention Great Teacher Onizuka, that manga was awesome.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 19, 2010)

lambda said:


> To love-ru the best manga.



Dance of the Vampire Bund disagrees.


----------



## Magnificent (Feb 19, 2010)

The best type of manga is that hentai with dicks on chicks


----------



## lambda (Feb 19, 2010)

Those are great too. It's like twice the amount of tits.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 19, 2010)

I'd probably say, out of the ones im reading, Probably:
One Piece
Bakuman
Psyren
HxH


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 19, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Not according to your mom
> 
> Ok that one was ridiculously awesome. Give it up. Come on



You _really_ suck at this


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 19, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> You _really_ suck at this



That's what I said to your mo- nevermind.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 19, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> That's what I said to your mo- nevermind.



Come on, I dare you, bitch 
-readies neg-


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 19, 2010)

As usual this thing is a matter of personal taste, so i say Berserk


----------



## God (Feb 19, 2010)

zenieth said:


> I'll give it up once you stop doing it for your daddy cubey.



Nice one 



Platinum said:


> You are no Crimson Dragoon Cubes.
> 
> Mom jokes are not your thing.



Goddamn haters these days 



paulatreides0 said:


> You _really_ suck at this



That's what I said to your mom.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 19, 2010)

Cubey said:


> That's what your mom said.



Ahhh...that explains it, I knew Cubey loved having a cock in his mouth


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Mushoo (Feb 19, 2010)

Naruto is the best one so far. It has the in-depth character development, the most interesting plot, least amount of plot holes, great action, funny moments, sad moments, and has mature themes.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 19, 2010)

Mushoo said:


> Naruto is the best one so far. It has the in-depth character development, the most interesting plot, least amount of plot holes, great action, funny moments, sad moments, and has mature themes.



negged for obvious reasons.


----------



## Mushoo (Feb 19, 2010)

zenieth said:


> negged for obvious reasons.



Why? Just because my opinion doesnt match yours? I joined naruto forums for a reason, because I like naruto. So its obviously my favorite.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 19, 2010)

It's not so much that you like the manga, it's the way you described it which lead me to neg you.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 19, 2010)

Mushoo said:


> Naruto is the best one so far. It has the in-depth character development, the most interesting plot, least amount of plot holes, great action, funny moments, sad moments, and has mature themes.



While this is your opinion, the "character development" has the title character partake in some sort of onesided homoerotic obsession with the villain, and also hyperventilates when hearing his name.

Meanwhile, the villain is wishy washy, fueling one angry-fueled rage desire with some bullshit excuse about wanting his family back, because he didn't feel special when he was a kid.

Part 2 was a load of bullshit, and completely deviates from Part 1 in terms of likability and plot.

But this is your opinion, I suppose.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 19, 2010)

Mushoo said:


> *Naruto is the best one so far. It has the in-depth character development, the most interesting plot, least amount of plot holes, great action, funny moments, sad moments, and has mature themes.*


Hahahahaha, comic genius here! I've never seen such great sarcasm before!



Mushoo said:


> Why? Just because my opinion doesnt match yours? I joined naruto forums for a reason, because I like naruto. So its obviously my favorite.



And there in lies the root of the problem.


----------



## Mushoo (Feb 19, 2010)

zenieth said:


> It's not so much that you like the manga, it's the way you described it which lead me to neg you.



Oh thats fine. Sorry if I came off pretentious or something with the way I described it, I didn't mean to.


----------



## pikachuwei (Feb 19, 2010)

Platinum said:


> That's how you justify Gantz being the best manga out there?



hey watever floats your boat. You may judge best manga by quality of plot and awesome character development

i judge mine by whatever gives me the most entertainment right now. And so far gantz has been delivering in bucketloads.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 20, 2010)

lambda said:


> To love-ru the best manga.



From what I've seen of it it actually looks like a decent comedy manga. I haven't actually read it, though.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Feb 20, 2010)

What the hell is that?


----------



## Xanxus (Feb 20, 2010)

Clay Man Gumby said:


> What the hell is that?



Naburo: The next Generation Of Naruto.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 20, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> *Come on, I dare you, bitch *
> -readies neg-



That's what your Dad says every time your mother finally looks like she is about to fight back, and in the end she's back on her knees giving him her whore money.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 20, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> From what I've seen of it it actually looks like a decent comedy manga. I haven't actually read it, though.



Meh it's mediocre. Sometimes it may feel like it's starting to get good but then it fails horribly.


----------



## Magnificent (Feb 20, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> From what I've seen of it it actually looks like a decent comedy manga. I haven't actually read it, though.



Not so good with the hahas, not at all.

It delivers bucketloads of fanservice and harem, when the boy centered in the harem is someone that can't get a boner. You get *at least* 3 nude girls each chapter and it has horrible plot.

It is just one step under hentai, when the only difference is that it doesn't have sexual intercourses. You just get a horrible and unexplainable setting of the story just to pose your tits nude.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 20, 2010)

Xanxus said:


> Naburo: The next Generation Of Naruto.



I wanted to high five you but then I saw you have gaymaster's kane old username


----------



## Xanxus (Feb 20, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I wanted to high five you but then I saw you have gaymaster's kane old username



Who's that?


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 20, 2010)

Xanxus said:


> Naburo: The next Generation Of Naruto.



It's what Naruto was supposed to be before Kishi went and fucked it up.



noobthemusical said:


> That's what your Dad says every time your mother finally looks like she is about to fight back, and in the end she's back on her knees giving him her whore money.



You _really_ suck at this.

Also, only on Volume 5 and I can already tell: JJBA>>>>>>>>>>>>>All.


----------



## Quelsatron (Feb 20, 2010)

Xanxus said:


> Who's that?



Ch.61


----------



## God (Feb 20, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Ahhh...that explains it, I knew Cubey loved having a cock in his mouth



My mouth is cock-free 



noobthemusical said:


> That's what your Dad says every time your mother finally looks like she is about to fight back, and in the end she's back on her knees giving him her whore money.



 Awesome


----------



## lambda (Feb 20, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> From what I've seen of it it actually looks like a decent comedy manga. I haven't actually read it, though.


 Generic harem manga in which a loser with no redeeming quality somehow attracts one stereotypical girl after the other for no apparent reason. Not only does it offer superb shots of underage girl's panties and anatomically correct bare breasts, it breaks new boundaries by having blatantly sexual situations involving the lead and his 9 years old blood-related little sister.

That's what that guy I know told me anyway.


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 20, 2010)

Mushoo said:


> Naruto is the best one so far. It has the in-depth character development, the most interesting plot, least amount of plot holes, great action, funny moments, sad moments, and has mature themes.



may god have mercy on your soul,lack of inteligence and taste.because no one here would,serioulsy naruto its just terrible,and for those that say that gants its a terrible manga,at some points it sadly iss...the plot its mediocre...the character are not that good or are just weird,the realistic things and violence its used pretty much to get the people to read it as well as the sexual content,and the author its yet to explain all the fucking shit happening.but if you enjoy monster and people killing the shit out of everyone else,your recklessly gonna like it


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 20, 2010)

1) this thread has no place in Obd.
2) this thread is pointless and will just be a bunch of zealous crouts either wanking or attacking manga they like or dislike. I highly doubt a single 'objective' and long winded evaluation will be posted. 
3) Currently being published is both an simple and complex statement. The type of manga it refers to is simple, but in any evaluation it's more likely more current events in a manga, or relatively current events, will be taken into account in a listing. In which case, a better or worse manga can be elevated or downplaed. 
4) anyone who actually argues over reaching a consesus or clear top 5 should eat a can of roast beef and call themselves the lord and savior. Seriously, get out.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 20, 2010)

Chaosgod777 said:


> may god have mercy on your soul,lack of inteligence and taste.because no one here would,serioulsy naruto its just terrible,and for those that say that gants its a terrible manga,at some points it sadly iss...the plot its mediocre...the character are not that good or are just weird,the realistic things and violence its used pretty much to get the people to read it as well as the sexual content,and the author its yet to explain all the fucking shit happening.*but if you enjoy monster and people killing the shit out of everyone else,your recklessly gonna like it*


That's not why it's good. Like at all.



Cubey said:


> My mouth is cock-free


Xiosin's isn't. 




Cubey said:


> Awesome


You a _really_ bad sense of humor too.


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 20, 2010)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> 1) this thread has no place in Obd.
> 2) this thread is pointless and will just be a bunch of zealous crouts either wanking or attacking manga they like or dislike. I highly doubt a single 'objective' and long winded evaluation will be posted.
> 3) Currently being published is both an simple and complex statement. The type of manga it refers to is simple, but in any evaluation it's more likely more current events in a manga, or relatively current events, will be taken into account in a listing. In which case, a better or worse manga can be elevated or downplaed.
> 4) anyone who actually argues over reaching a consesus or clear top 5 should eat a can of roast beef and call themselves the lord and savior. Seriously, get out.



hope people stops...well this was suposed to be in the floor 2,but who knows more variety of manga than the people in the OBD? the other places i dont know if people its so interested as in here about all the mangas with the same dedication and fanatism,even if it conducts to a shitstorm like this treadh...


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 20, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> That's not why it's good. Like at all..



like at all?...what are you a 15 year old cheerleader? what is it so good about then? when they are going to die,or when they kill? the storyes of the characters are good in fact(most of the importants) but there is no explanation for most shit that happens,its good when they do epic fightning at the missions but then some crap happens like there are 2 kuronos...or the man in the gantz 
sphere gets out of it without logical fucking reason


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 20, 2010)

Chaosgod777 said:


> like at all?...what are you a 15 year old cheerleader? what is it so good about then? when they are going to die,or when they kill? the storyes of the characters are good in fact(most of the importants) but there is no explanation for most shit that happens,its good when they do epic fightning at the missions but then some crap happens like there are 2 kuronos...or the man in the gantz
> sphere gets out of it without logical fucking reason


Insulting me now? Come on, I haven't said anything to you. Don't make me turn into a prick, because I'm too sleep deprived to want to do it!

I was talking about Monster.



Chaosgod777 said:


> hope people stops...well this was suposed to be in the floor 2,but who knows more variety of manga than the people in the OBD? the other places i dont know if people its so interested as in here about all the mangas with the same dedication and fanatism,even if it conducts to a shitstorm like this treadh...


It's more like an attempt to introduce more mangas to the OBD. If this works than it get people in on more mangas (especially the more obscure ones of which there are some _really_ good ones).


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 20, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Insulting me now? Come on, I haven't said anything to you. Don't make me turn into a prick, because I'm too sleep deprived to want to do it!
> 
> I was talking about Monster.
> 
> ...



go to sleep then...shit! i was talking about MONSTERS..in plural,my bad i didnt meant the manga "monster" wich i havent even read...i meant the monsters" with s ,of gantz wich anyways are aliens


----------



## God (Feb 20, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Xiosin's isn't.



Neither is half of the regulars' :ho



> You a _really_ bad sense of humor too.



Someone's butthurt


----------



## Magnificent (Feb 20, 2010)

lambda said:


> Generic harem manga in which a loser with no redeeming quality somehow attracts one stereotypical girl after the other for no apparent reason.



Actually he attracts more than one girl, and even the girls who aren't attracted to him pose nude to him. I know, plain stupid



> Not only does it offer superb shots of underage girl's panties and anatomically correct bare breasts, it breaks new boundaries by having blatantly sexual situations involving the lead and his 9 years old bood-related little sister



Panties? They completely offer you butts and tits with covered nipples. 

And I'm not sure about his sister issue (since I dropped the manga too soon)



The story of this manga is that an alien girl uses teleportation device and ended up in the loser's bath, when the teleportation puts her breasts exactly in his hands. On her planet, touching boobs is the way to engage a girl, in which this is the reason she got attracted to him, because she thinks he is her fiance. While he doesn't want her because he has a crush on some other girl, but he is too pussy to break up with her so he acts along as her fiance. Rest of the girls are just increasing the tit count.

I know, random and horrible as phuck


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 20, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> From what I've seen of it it actually looks like a decent comedy manga. I haven't actually read it, though.



no really.its not that good


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 20, 2010)

I hear hunter hunter is pretty good. I will probably start reading and catch up to current by later today or tomorrow.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 20, 2010)

Chaosgod777 said:


> go to sleep then...shit! i was talking about MONSTERS..in plural,my bad i didnt meant the manga "monster" wich i havent even read...i meant the monsters" with s ,of gantz wich anyways are aliens


If I could I would, but I have trouble sleeping during the day time. Like...I can't do it at all.

Yeah, and dude, I was talking about _Monster_ the manga, my bad, I misunderstood. Unfortunately some of your posts get pretty hard to understand.



Cubey said:


> Neither is half of the regulars' :ho


-Posts in main Convo-
Nice knowing 'ya Cubey.



Cubey said:


> SOmeone's butthurt


Stop talking about your sister Cubey.


----------



## God (Feb 20, 2010)

You dont have the balls to 

Actually, it was about your mom


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 20, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> If I could I would, but I have trouble sleeping during the day time. Like...I can't do it at all.
> 
> Yeah, and dude, I was talking about _Monster_ the manga, my bad, I misunderstood. Unfortunately some of your posts get pretty hard to understand.
> 
> ...



clearly some of my posts are hard to read for YOU.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 20, 2010)

Cubey said:


> You dont have the balls to


Wanna bet?

I'm just too much of a saint, but I'd love to see you go into the red. 



Cubey said:


> Actually, it was about your mom


You are _really_ bad at this.



Chaosgod777 said:


> clearly some of my posts are hard to read for YOU.



Dude, really, calm down. I'm done with this. It was a misunderstanding, that is all.


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 20, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Dude, really, calm down. I'm done with this. It was a misunderstanding, that is all.



ok ok enough ,we both seem to have a bad temper when it comes to missplaced treadhs and arguments.


----------



## God (Feb 20, 2010)

I'll never go into the red 

Your mom's really bad at this.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 20, 2010)

Cubey said:


> I'll never go into the red



DAMN YOU ZARU! DAMN YOU! Repping all the trolls!.......


----------



## The Imp (Feb 20, 2010)

Why was this moved to KL2 instead of the landfill?


----------



## Superstars (Feb 20, 2010)

Naruto and Bleach right now.


----------



## Twinsen (Feb 21, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Naruto and Bleach right now.



It's hard to tell if you're serious or not, but going by your comment on the weekly rating thread where you wanted explanation on why OP gets 10/10, I guess you are serious...

In that case, I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Magnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Naruto and Bleach right now.


----------



## Superstars (Feb 21, 2010)

Twinsen said:


> It's hard to tell if you're serious or not, but going by your comment on the weekly rating thread where you wanted explanation on why OP gets 10/10, I guess you are serious...
> 
> In that case, I feel sorry for you.



Why do you feel sorry for me? I'm getting good ON-Panel battles from Bleach and Naruto. I have yet to get this from One Piece. That is why I asked for an explanation of why it got a 10/10 when One Piece has been in a rut for a long time.


----------



## Ladd (Feb 21, 2010)

i like naruto its the best


----------



## Litho (Feb 21, 2010)

He who says that Bleach and Naruto are the best current manga, isn't reading anything else but Bleach and Naruto.
or
He who says that Bleach and Naruto are the best current manga, hasn't read these manga thoroughly (how do you spell this word anyway?)


----------



## Rykiel (Feb 21, 2010)

People acknowledging Superstars's existence make me laugh.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 21, 2010)

1.JJBA (Part 4 is my fav so far)
One Piece
Berserk
Katekyo Hitman Reborn!
Tenjou Tenge
Air Gear
Beelzebub
Fairy Tail

Ehh there is more that is what I read off the top of my head.

Fav finished series Devilman.




Superstars said:


> Why do you feel sorry for me? I'm getting good ON-Panel battles from Bleach and Naruto. I have yet to get this from One Piece. That is why I asked for an explanation of why it got a 10/10 when One Piece has been in a rut for a long time.



Eww I didn't realize the same formula for every fight over and over again was good.


----------



## louis (Feb 21, 2010)

Psyren 
One piece
The Breaker
Wolf Guy/Wolfen Crest


----------



## Dagor (Feb 21, 2010)

Saying that Naruto and Bleach are current the best Manga  is just, there is a lot of different Manga for me that are better than Naruto and Bleach such as: One piece, FMA, Hunter X Hunter.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Feb 21, 2010)

One Piece 
Soul Eater
Berserk
Vagabond
BAA:LO

And if your talking about weekly/monthly 
One Piece 
Soul Eater
HxH
FMA
Beezlebub
Im Getting into JJBA so theres a chance this list might change


----------



## Trick2 (Feb 21, 2010)

FMA
One Piece
Hunter x Hunter
Liar Game


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 21, 2010)

Vinland Saga & BotI for me. Though reading them in bulk is way more enjoying. For shonens that I read, I have to say OP/HxH (OP just because of it's epicness as of late. There are arcs that I didn't like, but as a whole it's still awesome).


----------



## Garfield (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't read very many but:
1. Liar Game: because it makes me think a lot
2. Tenjou Tenge / Sidooh: They're both fascinating
3. Veritas / FMA
4. Psyren/Kekkaishi
5. Code Breaker

I think that's actually the exhaustive list of what I am reading at the moment anyways.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 22, 2010)

What is BAA? cause I wanna read it alot of people are saying it's good.


----------



## Superstars (Feb 22, 2010)

BuggytheYonkou said:


> Eww I didn't realize the same formula for every fight over and over again was good.



Physical beat em ups and clever tactics are always refreshing.

All I get is people crying in One Piece [Like the characters in your set] and off-panel skirmishes.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 22, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Physical beat em ups and clever tactics are always refreshing.
> 
> All I get is people crying in One Piece [Like the characters in your set] and off-panel skirmishes.



It would be refreshing if it wasn't the same thing every single fight.

Yeah because every arc before the war had tons of off panel skirmishes,try using a more relevant argument than one that pertains to one arc.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Feb 22, 2010)

BuggytheYonkou said:


> What is BAA? cause I wanna read it alot of people are saying it's good.



Its good You should check it out. pretty long chapters but if your into the fights and story that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Magnificent (Feb 22, 2010)

Superstars, we know you like Naruto over OP, nothing wrong with people's tastes. But if you honestly think that Bleach and Naruto are currently the best, not limited to shonen, but all manga around us, you have to disconnect your spinal cord from your anus.

Even I, an OPtard, can never be enough of a dumb fuck to say OP is the best out there.


----------



## p0l3r (Feb 22, 2010)

Mihawk582 said:


> Superstars, we know you like Naruto over OP, nothing wrong with people's tastes. But if you honestly think that Bleach and Naruto are currently the best, not limited to shonen, but all manga around us, you have to disconnect your spinal cord from your anus.
> 
> Even I, an OPtard, can never be enough of a dumb fuck to say OP is the best out there.



I agree with ya man. I think there is no best current manga each have there positives and negatives, some more then others. Depends on which genre you generally enjoy more, because everyone has different tastes.


----------

